# Kochen 375+



## DJraver (21. Februar 2009)

hallo community,

hab kochen jez auf 375...wo gehts weiter?

danke

lg


----------



## Dagonzo (21. Februar 2009)

In Nordend vielleicht?


----------



## Tanifall (22. Februar 2009)

3 möglichkeiten
im heulenden fjörd (78,29), dalaran(70,349 oder tundra(42,54)


----------

